# Telemarketer Fun



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

www.youtube.com/v/aZYi6cAk4t8

After that listen to this lady going off on a telemarketer! (Slightly NWS)

http://content.ytmnd.com/content/9/9/c/99c966e111e663b8956d6f67e72aaf34.mp3

Hehehe stupid telemarketers!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

My personal favorite...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Both clips are funny for about the first minute...


----------

